
Is Encryption Being Stigmatised? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/04/01/is-encryption-being-stigmatised/
======
victorhugo31337
I think a more poignant question would be "Is privacy being stigmatized?". The
answer has unfortunately always been yes.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
True.

